# $79.99 Mini at Home Depot.com??? OOS for now



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I thought that it was strange, but when I clicked on an advertising link http://www.homedepot.com/p/t/204195...alogId=10053&productId=204195230#.UbWfXPmsiSo, I saw the $79.99 price.

The item name says "TiVo 4 Tuner Mini Whole Home Streaming DVR" but the picture, Tivo item number and description below it, are the Tivo Mini. I'm sure that it's a place holder. When the item comes into stock, the price and item name, will be adjusted.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

Since when did Home Depot start selling TiVo's??


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

BlackBetty said:


> Since when did Home Depot start selling TiVo's??


I have seen some odd electronics items on there before. I've never seen a TiVo though.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Home Depot also is selling the Premiere, Premiere 4, Wireless N Network Adapter, and Wireless G Network Adapter.
Bizarre!


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Wow, if it ever gets stocked I'll probably be in for one, I have a ton of HD gift cards to use.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, 80 bucks huh!? I guess we'll be seeing a price drop on this thing.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Amazon had it for $80 recently too. There must be a decent retail markup on these things.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

You can get it for about $70 (plus service) if you add the Premiere 4 with tivo mini $80 off bundle special from the home page, then remove the premiere.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Amazon had it for $80 recently too. There must be a decent retail markup on these things.


As a TiVo dealer, I can tell you that selling it at $80, I am losing money.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... These bigger companies must get a better deal then you. Either that or they're selling it as a loss-leader, but I doubt it.


----------



## Davisadm (Jan 19, 2008)

Dan203 said:


> Hmmm... These bigger companies must get a better deal then you. Either that or they're selling it as a loss-leader, but I doubt it.


Understand that my cost is less than $80, but when you factor in overhead, which includes among other things, shipping and carrying charges, I lose money at $80.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

HarperVision said:


> You can get it for about $70 (plus service) if you add the Premiere 4 with tivo mini $80 off bundle special from the home page, then remove the premiere.


$70, with free shipping. One year commitment, which is no big deal.

Never thought about doing that way.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Isn't having "4 tuner" in the item description a bit misleading since the Mini has _no_ tuners?


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

HarperVision said:


> You can get it for about $70 (plus service) if you add the Premiere 4 with tivo mini $80 off bundle special from the home page, then remove the premiere.


Will this work? Has anyone successfully done this? It is quite tempting to me.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

CoxInPHX said:


> Will this work? Has anyone successfully done this? It is quite tempting to me.


You should be able to... I did that during the P4,Stream,Moca deal, removed the stream since i had one and got the P4 for like 175 and the moca for 20 bucks


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

CoxInPHX said:


> Will this work? Has anyone successfully done this? It is quite tempting to me.


It also worked for me when I tried the P4 with 2 minis.


----------



## overFEDEXed (Nov 11, 2002)

I see that the Mini is back to $99 at HD. Also, still out of stock.

It seems like two more of the Tivo items, are now OOS.


----------

